
A mild case of borderitis - ovechtrick
http://www.usabilitypost.com/2010/07/23/a-mild-case-of-borderitis/
======
drucken
I was puzzled why Gandi.net does not look anything like this now. Just
realised the article is over 2.5 years old. Though, I suppose no less useful a
tip.

------
speeder
Really good post.

I see what the guy wanted to do originally, drawing more attention of a
particular box, but the result is only kinda cluttered and make people look
AWAY from it.

I wonder, why usability is so hard to get, I have the impression that most
people like to design looking at the final result, instead of first drawing
black and white mockups with a clear layout, resulting into form stumping
funcionality.

~~~
Mahn
I think it's often the opposite, the product of over-designing something. The
designer comes up with a design, but he feels it's not good enough, so he
keeps iterating and adding more, eventually ending up with something more
complex than it needed to be. I think most of us folks here building stuff can
relate to this. What's hard is for the designer to settle, to think "alright,
this will not wow people and is not mind blowing, but it will do the job
well".

~~~
ramsaylanier
I think this is exactly it. Speaking as a designer, its hard to just let go
and keep things simple because we always want to tinker. I come from a print
and graphic design background where form vastly outweighs function, so
learning simple web design was something I had to work at and learn in order
to get a nice balance of function and form.

------
ramsaylanier
Too many people abusing borders. Great little article. Also, I see a lot of
box-shadow abuse too. Use a box-shadow to create a sense of depth around your
main content wrapper, but no more than that!

------
zopticity
Yes, I totally agree with this post.

You should not design your website to have so many borders because a container
inside a container inside another container just looks really odd. Although it
may look good at first, from a fresh eye's perspective, it is very clunky.

Good job on updating your website to split the post into two columns!

------
vbl
I call this "container hell."

